# Weight Watchers



## Hilly (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey everyone, 

So I just started WW. It is amazing how distorted my portions were!! One bowl of cereal to me was actually like 2 and a half. Yipes!

Has anyone done WW on here? 
Any stories? Successess?
Tips?

Thanks!!!
Hill$


----------



## zdazzle (Jul 17, 2007)

I have done Weight Watchers in the past and yes, it really does work.  I've been off of it for a while now, but I'm thinking about going back on it because my portions are getting out of control (lol).  

A few tips:
Find all the snacks you can in the 100 calorie packs...they are only 2 points!

Weight Watchers makes a Cookies n' Cream ice cream bar that is out of this world, and it's only 2 points!

Nature's Own has this Light Honey Wheat bread that I think is only like 1 or 2 points for 2 slices...this is good for those days that you feel you just have to have bread.

The Baked Doritos are GREAT!....and you can have like 15-17 chips for only 3 points if I recall correctly.

Those are all the tips I can think of for now, just eat a lot of low point foods and you won't feel like you are starving yourself.

Good Luck...keep us posted on how you are doing...you just may inspire me to go back on it.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 17, 2007)

I have done WW as well & lost a lot of weight on it before.  It's a really great diet & you get to eat whatever you want (of course not as much as you want, which is the point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I like the fact that I could still go out to eat, or eat fast foods, as my schedule does not always permit a home-cooked meal.  Just stick to your points & drink lots of water.  You will lose weight.  All the info from above are great tips.  I also like to eat a Lean Cuisine, Healthy Choice, or Smart Ones for lunch.  They are really tasty, and the Lean Cuisines have the WW points on them!  I need to get back on it as well.  When I heard you were on it, you got me all excited about the diet again!!  Good luck!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm so excited! None of my clothes are fitting well...and rather than resorting putting them on Ebay- I will keep them because I WILL fit into them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks girls for your comments! I appreciate it!


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_I'm so excited! None of my clothes are fitting well...and rather than resorting putting them on Ebay- I will keep them because I WILL fit into them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks girls for your comments! I appreciate it!_

 

^^^^ LOL....exactly what I have done.

Weight Watchers is a great program...I went on it last May...lost 30 pounds in about 4 months...then the holidays came.

I gained all but 7 of it back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6/15/07 I went back on.  I am hell bent on seeing it through this time.  I had to beat it into my head that WW is _NOT_ a diet!!  It is a lifestyle change.

My biggest hurdle is that I think food is always a reward.  We go out to eat...I go into *holiday* mode...."ohhh...its been a long week...I should treat myself"  "I've been being so good...this whole pan of brownies can be walked off"

I guess what I'm trying to say is that it only works if you stay with it...lol.  I have to tell myself that all the time.

Looking at pre children pictures of myself helps out a lot.  Compliments from friends, family and co workers really help out too.


----------



## Lissa (Jul 18, 2007)

This is great to read this thread as I am going along to my first WW meeting tonight, although it's not really for me but for my boyfriend who's being dragged along too. He needs to lose at least 70 pounds and just has not got the willpower to stick to anything. I've explained calories and everything to him, but he needs a support group to help him so I'm hoping this will work, as his health is at risk. I'll be giving him the tips from above! Maybe I'll also lose a few pounds too.


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 18, 2007)

I joined weight watchers last summer and I managed to loose 20 pounds over 4 months and then I went back to University and the meetings were too far away and I gained it all back. I'd like to start it up again but I can't seem to find a meeting that makes my schedule. 
hdirenzo: Congrats for starting it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 18, 2007)

I have had a lot of experience with weight watchers through my sister. She has been on it back and forth way before points!

Basically there are the core and flex plans. To me core has more of a south beach feel while with flex you can eat whatever you want. 
I find that the main point behind ww are the support you get at the meeting and the forcing you to measure your portions! 

The best advice I can give it plan plan plan! With flex it helps to know a day in advance what you will eat the next day, and base the things you have around your daily points allottment. Like to indulge? Save the 35 flex points for a mini splurge one day a week- it gives you something to look forward to do. Just always remember to keep it in moderation and you will do well


----------



## Hilly (Jul 18, 2007)

I just went out to eat with a friend. Normally, I would have ordered cheese burger and fries. Today, Grilled chicken with marinara sauce...didnt even finish it all! It felt good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I knew when to stop...before I was full and bloated!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 18, 2007)

It's those little changes that are going to make the difference!  You will do great on it!


----------



## Aevalin (Jul 18, 2007)

It must be that time of year because I started today.  I tried once before but just didn't stick with it.  Did Atkins and lost 20 pounds but gained it back.  This time I'm trying again...I turn 40 in 2008, I would like to be in the best shape I've been in, in a long time by then so I figure start now


----------



## Hilly (Jul 20, 2007)

Haha...talk about some motivation. I was reading the US Weekly with Corey Haim losing all this weight. He had the most awesome quote: "Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels"....ill think about them when eating junkola while on my diet lol


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 23, 2007)

i was on ww for 3 months and lost 20 pounds..i dont make alot of money so i stopped paying for it monthly...i gained some back and i dont plan on doing it again..its just my personal choice...but ww was still a great experience and i would recommend it to anyone


----------



## Hilly (Jul 23, 2007)

It is pricey...i should see if they have financial aid OR if my insurance will pay lol


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 23, 2007)

oooh you're gonna look really nice for your wedding too! have you chosen a dress yet?


----------



## Hilly (Jul 23, 2007)

lol...no. I have been dreading the dress part. When I lose the 10% I want to lose, than i will start looking!

So today was the first weigh in! Granted I am on my period, but i still lost 1.4 lbs! Yay!!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 23, 2007)

congrats! i hope to join you on this venture soon!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   So today was the first weigh in! Granted I am on my period, but i still lost 1.4 lbs! Yay!!  
 








 Yahh for you!  Once your period ends, I'm sure the scale will go down even more.  That used to happen to me too.  Great job!  Keep it up!!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks gals!!!


----------



## frocher (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations, you are going to be stunning on your big day.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 24, 2007)

oooh and ur a houstonian..me too..which location are ya going to?


----------



## Hilly (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_oooh and ur a houstonian..me too..which location are ya going to?_

 

Clear Lake- Bay Area and HWY 3. How about you?


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 24, 2007)

i went to the 1960 location for ww


----------



## Hilly (Jul 25, 2007)

Yay! I got 2 friends to join WW with me!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 27, 2007)

This weight loss stuff is serious...i turned down CHERRY CHEESE CAKE!!! lol


----------



## Lissa (Jul 27, 2007)

Have you tried the WW cakes? Mmm yum! Doesn't make it feel like a diet when you can still have chocolate! My bf lost 3 pounds in his first week, so he is over the moon that it actually works and he can still eat the things he likes.


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Jul 28, 2007)

I did it about 5 years ago and lost 25 lbs in 4 months.  I felt great and looked great.  I have since fallen way off the wagon and am definitely going to go back.  Go to at least 4 meetings.  You can always count points on your own but the meetings really do keep you motivated.  Also, never say "only 1.4 lbs" or whatever.  Go to a grocery store and pick up a pound or two of butter.  It really puts into perspective what you've accomplished.  Besides, any loss is good right?  Anyways, good luck with it and keep posting your progress


----------



## Hilly (Jul 30, 2007)

Down 4 lbs now!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats girly!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 30, 2007)

Wooo hooo!! Your hard work is paying off!  Keep it up!


----------



## tannny (Jul 31, 2007)

omg you're making me want to take this weightwatchers thing seriously. I signed up online and am doing it online, but im not even really doing it at all. I don't have a poor diet as it is, i just dont drink enough water and eat as many times in a day as i should. i try to starve instead of eating a bunch of tiny meals, so i think my metabolism is screwed, maybe i should start counting points. today is the best day for me to start too, i just got off my period, and i haven't eaten anything yet. good thing i read your post. are you working out too?


----------



## Hilly (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tannny* 

 
_are you working out too?_

 
Yup! I have a membership to the YMCA. I get on the eliptical, read my magazines, listen to my ipod,and go for 30-50 minutes. I do the variety mode. After this, Ill do like crunches or sprint. I was working out in the mornings, but I have been doing it in the evenings. It's not as hot out and then I have some energy after dinner rather than just laying on the couch watching Mama's Family and eating snacks. 

Have you tried going to regular meetings? The meetings are a little cheesy, but it's the weigh ins that motivate me! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Lissa (Aug 2, 2007)

Last night was our second weigh-in and while my bf lost 3.5lb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have somehow managed to GAIN 1.5lb. I've stuck to the diet - but I haven't drunk much water in the last week - only diet coke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm still mystified as to how I could have gained weight??


----------



## Hilly (Aug 6, 2007)

Gah- I was a lil naughty this weekend and used up ALL my flex points (not the work out ones..i absolutely dont use those even tho i do workout). My friend had a party and I just ate a bunch of mini quiche and homeade banana creame pie!
So at today's weigh in, I lost .6 lol. Pathetic! SO I am eager to make up for last weeks non loss and make this week better!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_Gah- I was a lil naughty this weekend and used up ALL my flex points (not the work out ones..i absolutely dont use those even tho i do workout). My friend had a party and I just ate a bunch of mini quiche and homeade banana creame pie!
So at today's weigh in, I lost .6 lol. Pathetic! SO I am eager to make up for last weeks non loss and make this week better!_

 
.6 is better than nothing though! Banana cream pie, dang that sounds so good right about now! You gotta spoil yourself sometimes for always working so hard on the WW


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 6, 2007)

Like the above said.... .6 is better than nothing & it's sure better than gaining!  Just remember this is a new week to start fresh!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 20, 2007)

Woot..lost 3! I am down 7.6
So excited! I think lifting weights is helping. I started lifting this week.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 20, 2007)

:woots: Yayyy!  I'm soo happy for you!  I missed your update last week, but so glad to see you are making great progress!  Congrats!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_Woot..lost 3! I am down 7.6
So excited! I think lifting weights is helping. I started lifting this week._

 
Congrats!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's awesome news!

Lifting weights definitely help... it helps to build more muscle mass which means more fat burning!!! Plus it gives you a chance to sculpt any problem areas (ie: butt and thighs for me!). I got a few sessions with a personal trainer, and although it was kinda pricey I learned a LOT of helpful tips and techniques that I wouldn't have known on my own. 

And although weights can be kinda hard at first, it's REALLY motivational to look back and realize that you're using a heavier weight than when you started.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## righteothen (Aug 20, 2007)

My mother did WW, and I went to a couple meetings with her.  WW is one of the few diet plans that I actually think works, because it's about lifestyle changes, not just a fad.  I also love the fact that it's all about portions, and eating healthier.  Even if you don't loose a thing, just changing your eating habits to be healthier will extend your lifespan, and make you feel so much better.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 21, 2007)

I am back on WW now too. I did it a year ago and Managed to lose 15 Lbs in like 2 months. . anyways, Ive decided to go back on it, luckly last time I printed out all the stuff from the website, so i have a list of food and its points. so I am not paying for it, just going by what i used to do. and yeah portion control,like you said, a bowl of cereal for me was like, 2 servings! i love my cereal!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 23, 2007)

I bought the WW books about a year ago. I should find them, cause when I was trying to change my habits eariler this year, the books really helped out...especially with balancing my carbs and getting enough protiens, etc. Hmm...I'll have to go book hunting in the kitchen tomorrow morning.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great job on your loss!! I'm very excited for you!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 27, 2007)

Hellooo

Lost 1.4 lbs this week! Bringing me at 9 lbs! I bet I would have lost more if I hadn't drank a bottle of wine and ate doritos when drunk lol. Oh well!

This week my friends from Chicago are coming to visit. I better be good! Gotta hit the 10 lb mark next week!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 27, 2007)

Great job!  You are still enjoying life "bottle of wine & doritos," and losing weight as well!  Can't beat that!  Almost to the 10 pound mark woo hoo!!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok...need motivation. I was off WW for a few days...my friends were here from Chicago. Though I still worked out and tried to eat the best choices, I still indulged in booze (one night of several drinks and one night with 1 and a half drinks) and had treats. 
Now they are gone and stuff. I need some words of encouragement hehe. 
I am dying to get that 10lb mark. 
Thanks


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 5, 2007)

Motivation...okay.  You can't fix what's already happened, so you just start fresh tomorrow.  Tomorrow is a new day.  You have come this far already ***almost hitting 10 pounds**** is a huge deal.  The great part about weight watchers is you can still drink, eat desserts...you just have to plan for that.  Plus a good motivation is you want to look "bangin" in your wedding dress....though I'm sure you would no matter what.  Hey, are your friends still doing it with you???


----------



## bexarfeliz (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your weight loss!  Almost 10 lbs is wonderful.  I joined WW back in 2000 & lost about 60 lbs, made it to my goal weight & became a lifetime member.  WELL, WW is for life for me, because I fell off the wagon, gained quite a few, went back, lost a few, then got pg w/ my twins.  Needless to say I'm back again & taking it slow this time around.  I've lost 17 lbs so far (+ 5 that I lost before joining again).  I found that it's the only thing that works for me.  And really the only activity I've been getting is chasing my twins around the house.  Best of luck to you all.  Just remember, "nothing tastes as good as being thin feels"  (our leader always closes with that).


----------



## Lissa (Sep 6, 2007)

Last night was my 7th week weigh-in and so far I have lost 11.5lbs and my boyfriend 19.5lbs. It has been hard going some nights recently, I have just wanted to stuff my face!! 

Good luck hitting the 10lb mark! Someone told me as a motivational tip to go to the supermarket and see what a pound of butter looks like, and to pick it up, and you'll see what a big deal that amount of weight actually is.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 8, 2007)

Wooohoo!! After being super naughty this week, I still managed to lose 1.2!! BRINGING ME TO 10.2 down!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!

My fiance is taking me to MAC when I get to my 10% goal....8.8 to go!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW!! That is great!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks!!!!!!! Now I dont feel so bad hauling at mac and coach hahaha. It's my "reward"


----------



## melliquor (Sep 8, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## frocher (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats!  You are doing well.


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 19, 2007)

i just joined weight watchers! you are reallly an inspiration!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 19, 2007)

Awww!! I know you will enjoy it. There will be weeks when it is slow..like for me it was .2 lbs last week, but it's still a loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let us know how you do!!!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok the progress has certainly slowed, and I have not been as good as I should be. I did turn down COLD STONE ICE CREAM today and had a fiber bar instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Down 11 lbs.

I dont know tho- my clothes dont seem to be any different..maybe fitting a pinch better- but i was hoping to have gone down a size. 
I hope this is a better week!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 25, 2007)

Even though it may have slowed, you are still losing and that is progress.  Keep it up, stick to your points, maybe shake up your exercise routine a bit and hopefully you will get a boost!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 1, 2007)

lol 11.2 lbs....But my clothes are finally fitting and looking better than ever. Woot. 
Thanks for all the encouragement!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 1, 2007)

Still a loss & still progress!  You know I was looking at your FOTD today, and I can see a loss in your face, so I'm sure you can see it all over!  Great job!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks so much!!! That means a lot to me!!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 7, 2007)

woot...down another 1.4

12.9

I cant wait to get to my 10%!! (which is 19 lbs)


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 7, 2007)

Great progress!  I look forward to seeing how you do each week!  Keep it up!


----------



## nunu (Oct 7, 2007)

congrats Hilly!!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 13, 2007)

damn!!I made it to 15 lbs!!!!! I'm only 4 away til my 1st target of 10%. Wooohoo!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow!!  You had a big loss this week!  Did you do anything different?


----------



## XShear (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm so thrilled for you trying getting to your weight goal! Yay!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing diff this week....sometimes I have great weeks and some it's pretty slooooow. I can definitely see a difference in my self esteem. I feel sooo happy now that I have lost this weight. I'm at the weight when i was in college my senior year (my lightest). So I hope to continue and see more progress. 

I've never been thin. I was 180 when I was a soph in hs..i played v soccer all 4 years but was always chunky. My highest was 210. That was a result of beer, munchies, and more beer. lol


----------



## Hilly (Oct 27, 2007)

Down 16.8 lbs!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 27, 2007)

Yayy!  Still doing great!  Almost to your target!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 28, 2007)

wow congrats! thats a big accomplishment!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 29, 2007)

I am so happy for you, Hilly!  It does show in your pictures that you are more confident and you are just glowing from within.  Congratulations!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 11, 2007)

Down 18.2!! 1.8 lbs til my bf takes me to MAC and buys me the holiday piggies!! Hahahahh. I hope next weekend!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## Miss uppity (Nov 11, 2007)

Well done you are doing so great! I'm a member of weight watchers 12 months now, in total i lost 42 lbs, which got me to my target weight, so i've just been maintaining that now for the last few months. It feels sooooooo great. I'm not as strict on myself either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been at this weight a while now and think i might even push it on a bit further and lose another few lbs! Best of luck


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm really proud and happy for you Hilly!  You're doing such an awesome job!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks you guys!!!!! So sweet..all the encouragement and good vibes


----------



## Hilly (Nov 13, 2007)

So here is my struggle. Even though I have lost 18 lbs, I can't see it. Pants all fit better, shirts may be a little better, and no more boob fat coming out of the top of my bra (gross right?). 
Does this happen to others? Is it the mentality or does weight loss not show up until you hit like 25 lbs? Not sure....
My friend who is doing this with me feels the same way.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 13, 2007)

I always feel that it takes about 20 pounds for me to start noticing it.  Sure, you may notice it in your pants/clothing, but body wise I need to lose 20 to see any results.


----------



## lisadluvzmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I've been on Weight Watchers forever... I'm possibly the slowest loser ever because I keep stopping the program and I won't gain but I kind of stay the same for months at a time. Then when I start again I lose again and I've lost about 40 lbs and am 10 lbs away from my goal. I know exactly what you mean about not seeing it. It was really funny because when I lost 22 lbs I didnt see it and one day I woke up and I just saw it and I hadn't lost a single pound. Your body is just going to shift and that's when you'll see the weight loss. Honestly one morning you're just going to wake up and be like "Wow, I'm hot!!!""" HAHA...


----------



## Hilly (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I always feel that it takes about 20 pounds for me to start noticing it.  Sure, you may notice it in your pants/clothing, but body wise I need to lose 20 to see any results._

 

Girl ever since you wrote this, I have been thinking about it. I am glad Im not the only one in this bot. Now I gotta get to 20 and then maybe my ass or gut will have amazingly shrank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are always such a great friend to respond to this thread and keep motivating me.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lisadluvzmac* 

 
_I've been on Weight Watchers forever... I'm possibly the slowest loser ever because I keep stopping the program and I won't gain but I kind of stay the same for months at a time. Then when I start again I lose again and I've lost about 40 lbs and am 10 lbs away from my goal. I know exactly what you mean about not seeing it. It was really funny because when I lost 22 lbs I didnt see it and one day I woke up and I just saw it and I hadn't lost a single pound. Your body is just going to shift and that's when you'll see the weight loss. Honestly one morning you're just going to wake up and be like "Wow, I'm hot!!!""" HAHA..._

 
lol...I am hoping so! Do you do core or flex?


----------



## lisadluvzmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_lol...I am hoping so! Do you do core or flex?_

 

I've done both and I can tell you both work. I kind of alternate. 3 months core then 3 months flex because it keeps things new and non repetative. The one advice I would give is to track... track everthing you eat. I track ever when I'm on core... not hardcore tracking cuz i dont usually measure my food when I'm on core but i still like to track what i eat. Also... I wouldnt suggest core if you don't know your "comfort zone." For a long time I didnt know mine so i would be on core and NEVER stop eating just cuz i thought i could eat a whole box of whole wheat pasta... i tried to eat a box of whole wheat pasts... so if you know when you're full and you know you can stop eating at that point then core is a really good alternative.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Girl ever since you wrote this, I have been thinking about it. I am glad Im not the only one in this bot. Now I gotta get to 20 and then maybe my ass or gut will have amazingly shrank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You are always such a great friend to respond to this thread and keep motivating me._

 
Awwww that's sweet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, it was always funny when I went to the WW meetings, and people would lose 5 pounds and describe all of the things they were noticing with 5 pounds....their clothes are getting a lot bigger, they have so much more energy, they went on and on!  I was like hmmm it's 5 pounds, not 50!  I told the group I didn't notice anything spectacular with 5 pounds, but the leader said to get a 5 pound bag of sugar & then see how much you lost.  Anyway, maybe people really did notice those huge things with 5 pounds, or maybe it was just mental?


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 14, 2007)

I think everybody's body handles weight loss differently. I've been trying to lose weight since the summertime and it seemed like nothing I did helped. Then all of a sudden I dropped 10 lbs in what seemed like no time, but I didn't look any different. It was really disheartening, but I kept on trying to take more weight off.

Then in the last 6 weeks I lost just over 2" each from my bust, waist and hip... but my weight hasn't changed a single pound. 

So... my point is, keep trying and don't get frustrated. Weight and inches seem to be two very different things (at least for me), but perseverance will help both decrease in the end. Some people may notice 5lbs, some may not.

Also, our greatest critics are often ourselves. Even though you don't see the changes, others can. Just from your FOTD's, I can see that you've lost weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck!!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 15, 2007)

I think whether or not you notice it is also a function of how much you weigh in the first place. For example, going from 255 lbs. to 250 lbs. probably isn't going to be noticed, whereas 110 to 105 will be. Anyway, don't get discouraged, I'm sure you'll start to notice it more soon. Good luck, and keep up the great work!


----------



## juicygirl (Nov 23, 2007)

*hey hilly...i just wanted to tell you that i joined weight watchers about a week ago after reading your first post on it...thanks for starting this thread...&&it is sooo refreshing to see that everyone struggles with losing weight...i mean, it's obvious but its nice to actually read that people actually are, you know?? my goal is to lose 30 lbs...right now im at 158, blah, &&i am 5'5" as well as have the unfortunate luck of carrying all my weight in my ass (bubble butt anyone?? lol)*


----------



## Hilly (Nov 23, 2007)

Aww! Good luck girl! Everyone is so supportive on here!
I weigh in tomorrow. Hopefully thanksgiving didnt get me added weight!!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_So here is my struggle. Even though I have lost 18 lbs, I can't see it. Pants all fit better, shirts may be a little better, and no more boob fat coming out of the top of my bra (gross right?). 
Does this happen to others? Is it the mentality or does weight loss not show up until you hit like 25 lbs? Not sure....
My friend who is doing this with me feels the same way._

 
Yup. It's a mindset that you don't realize you have until you see yourself in the mirror and compare with old pictures, or realize you're buying clothes two sizes too big, or whatever. 
It just...clicks...one day.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok update! I purposefully did not update last week because i gained 2 lbs lol. Lame! So I was at 16. 2 lost, well this week I was way better and lost 2.2. Bringing me now at 18.4 pretty good for thanksgiving week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am starting to see it in my lower torso and legs. I have had to get 4 pairs of pants i bought within the last 6 months altered to smaller sizes (very awesome because these were my fatty pants). Other pants are too big and older so I just stuck them on ebay. 
Woot. Makin them dollas!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 24, 2007)

Great job!  That is awesome for Thanksgiving week!  I don't even want to step on a scale after Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 25, 2007)

I am so bad at writing down my points lately! I keep them in my head...kinda haha


----------



## juicygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

awesome hilly!! its funny because i joined a week ago &&have only logged my points for two days...lame i know...but i guess in my head i know i did badly &&i just dont want to see the numbers. im in denial i guess &&also i keep rationalizing that when im off my period ill get down to it!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats and keep it up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even when I lose 5 pounds I notice it. Of course the same goes for gaining.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicygirl* 

 
_awesome hilly!! its funny because i joined a week ago &&have only logged my points for two days...lame i know...but i guess in my head i know i did badly &&i just dont want to see the numbers. im in denial i guess &&also i keep rationalizing that when im off my period ill get down to it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww thanks girl. 

I hated weighing in when I had my period..I was always heavier! So I started taking Seasonique BC pills so I could skip my period and have it only 4 times a year


----------



## nunu (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Ok update! I purposefully did not update last week because i gained 2 lbs lol. Lame! So I was at 16. 2 lost, well this week I was way better and lost 2.2. Bringing me now at 18.4 pretty good for thanksgiving week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am starting to see it in my lower torso and legs. I have had to get 4 pairs of pants i bought within the last 6 months altered to smaller sizes (very awesome because these were my fatty pants). Other pants are too big and older so I just stuck them on ebay. 
Woot. Makin them dollas!_

 
congrats Hilly!


----------



## frocher (Nov 26, 2007)

.......


----------



## princess lissa (Nov 27, 2007)

So I read this whole post about a week ago and have been inspired to start weight watchers myself.  My best friend is getting married in June and I definitely want to look good in my bridesmaid's dress. So this week is the start of my weight watchers quest.  I also found a great website for some help: www.hungry-girl.com. The lady who writes this website gives tips on food choices and takes your favorite restaurant foods and gives recipes to make them healthier. I'm going to make the jalapeno popper and southwestern eggrolls this weekend to try them out.

Thanks for the inspiration and keep up the good work.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 27, 2007)

Great to hear you are starting WW Lissa! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 27, 2007)

I am wearing size 10 Express pants...they are a lil tight, but my gut doesn't hang over them! It's a small (no.... GIGANTIC!!) victory for me not to have my pants flap over in the waist from my belly. 

After this, I decided to have some pumpkin pie lol. I'm human hahah


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 27, 2007)

Woo hoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You like pie..so in my eyes you are forever "Hilly Pie."  I always want to call you that every time I see your posts.


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 5, 2007)

After reading these posts, i might take the plunge and go to WW.  I did it once and lost 20lbs...maybe this time I can take is seriously and keep it off.  You are doing Awesome Hilly!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey guys!
I haven't posted because i've been embarrassed to...i have been up and down ..but this week I was down...so I am at 18.8. Dammit! So close to the damn 20! But I will write and keep track this week. I am so scared about going home. The food and lack of a gym membership anywhere! Ack!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't be embarrassed...even if it takes you awhile, you WILL do it!  You've already come a long way.  Enjoy the holidays too...eat what you want, but in smaller portions.  Also, I don't know what the weather is like where you are going, but maybe try to walk around the block a few times, running in place, or maybe get a few workout videos. It's something & everything helps


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 9, 2007)

Take comfort in the fact that pretty much everyone gains an extra pound or so over the holidays.

Or if you're a potato-obsessed pig like me, maybe a little more


----------



## Hilly (Dec 9, 2007)

i was actually going to see if my YMCA membership can be used in a different state (Texas to Chicago woooo). 

Last night I got drunk and was begging for Taco Bell...LOL Paul was like NO! And I was pissed at the time, but glad he said no. I would have felt like a piggle today!

Besides I had like 6 Sex on The Beaches last night lol. That's enough points for a week prolly


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 13, 2007)

are these meals as good as they look?


----------



## Hilly (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_are these meals as good as they look?_

 
The WW meals...Smart Ones? They are hit or miss. Some are good. I like the Mac and Cheese but I am starving like 10 mins later.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 13, 2007)

I really like the Lean Cuisine meals.  They are really flavorful, and you could always eat a salad with them to help with the hunger, since they are small.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 13, 2007)

And eat lots of Cool Whip...No points!!!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 17, 2007)

Weigh in was yesterday...gained .4 lol 

I am just see-sawing. But my cellulite has improved waaaaaaay better than it was before. Paul took pictures of us (posted in say cheese of our christmas tree) nd ai can see I look smaller in the gut. I am feeling good. 

All my size 14s are too big and my 12s are loose. My 10s are tight but wearable. Holla!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 19, 2007)

I just joined Weight Watchers on December 1st and I am down 7 pounds.  I have quite a bit to lose so I am glad I found this forum for some support.  

Regarding the meals if anyone likes Egg Rolls Lean Cuisine just came out with a vegetable egg roll that is sooooo good it is like cheating on your diet.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! I hit my 10% and made it to 20.2 lbs!!!!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 20, 2007)

:congrat  s:  Yayy for Hilly Pie!!!!!  I'm so happy for you!  You kept at it and you have a lot to show for it!!!!!  So.......isn't your guy taking you to Mac for some much needed makeup???  Congrats again girly!  You make me smile


----------



## Hilly (Dec 20, 2007)

Aww! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hahah he already bought me my stuff..he paid for a class I took at mac and the gift card that came with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I told him to go to MAC anyway and get me something


----------



## Hilly (Dec 20, 2007)

Now I am super motivated to not be a piggle while at home!!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 5, 2008)

I was super nervous to weigh in today. Ya know after the holiday splurges and such....BUT I only managed to gain .4 lb!! I am so excited! I gave myself a 2 lb window and I wouldn't be sad with myself. 

I feel pretty damn good!


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 5, 2008)

You did great!

I currently go to Weight Watchers and am a lifetime member.  It is an excellent program.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome Hilly!  You are doing such a great job!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 5, 2008)

thank you ladies


----------



## messhead (Jan 6, 2008)

I just jumped on the WW bandwagon!!! My friend was on it for her wedding and she lost 20 lbs... (She wasn't really too overweight to start with!) But it gave me faith!!! She explained to me how it works so I ordered the started kit off of ebay and am going to try to stick to it on my own! (We're in the process of purchasing another house, so I can't afford to go to meetings...) 

Anyone want to be my online support group? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, reading this thread has given me extreme faith in the program.... AND I enrolled in a boot camp fitness and taekwondo class at school so I HAVE to go to class/workout!


----------



## XShear (Jan 6, 2008)

WOOT! So proud of you Hilly! Grats.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *messhead* 

 
_Anyone want to be my online support group? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
You should make a thread like this one about your weight loss journey. I find it to be pretty supportive. I always post on here if I have gained or lost. I feel accountable.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

woot...down 1.4. 
My new goal is 17 more. I'm getting lots of compliments from people who didnt even know i was dieting!
I am in my 27th week. Can You believe it???


----------



## trip75 (Jan 19, 2008)

Good job Hilly! I'm on week 2 and you make me think its all worth it.
You know what helps too is Dotti's Weight Loss Zone
Its a great tool!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 19, 2008)

Great job Hilly!  Time sure does fly.  I've started WW again this past week with exercising too.  This seems to be the only thing that ever worked for me


----------



## Hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Oooh thanks!!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 26, 2008)

Woot!!! I made it to 22 lbs! 

It's been slow, but that's ok. 

I was also rated #7 and #24 in the top 30 women at my YMCA for Cardio minutes and weights lifted. 

I am feeling good physically and mentally. Lots of people keep askign if ive lost weight and stuff.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome! If that's not motivation and dedication, I don't know what is.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 26, 2008)

Great job Hilly Pie!  You're doing an awesome job!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Hilly, you are such an inspiration! I wish you the best, you can do it!

I lost 120 lbs recently on a very extreme diet. (some of you may have seen my thread) Then I gained 15 back (ate my way through December)... your thread got me thinking, that it was time to nip this sh#t in the bud, before I spiraled out of control. So my mom and I joined WW last week (my 5th time at ww, everytime successful, it's when i stop that things don't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I am determined to get at least these 15 lbs off.

Good luck lady!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ I remember your thread & you were a huge inspiration!  You worked so hard the first time & you can definitely lose the 15 pounds!  Good luck!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 2, 2008)

down 1.6 today!! 24 lbs! Woooot!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 2, 2008)

Holy crap Hilly!  You are doing great!  Keep it up!!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 16, 2008)

update!
Well, usually if I don't post, it means I've gained and am in a sour mood. Last week, I gained .8 This week tho, I lost 1 so I've netted a .2 loss LOL. But the scale has budged a whole new, lower number and that's what counts! I am at my lowest weight that I can remember in forever! 22 more to go until goal!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 16, 2008)

Yayy for that!  I love your little turtle ticker, that is adorable!  Keep it up!!!


----------



## Evey (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Hilly, just ran into your post! I am so proud of you! You've given me inspiration to get my body back after I have my babygirl. I am really looking into joining WW. YOU'RE DOING GREAT!!!


----------



## liv (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_
I am feeling good physically and mentally. Lots of people keep askign if ive lost weight and stuff._

 
Maybe one of the best highs in the world.  =]  You sound like you're doing great, the turtle is inching closer to that goal!
Can I ask what you've been doing for exercise?


----------



## Hilly (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow...havent updated in a while. I have done some traveling which hasn't helped me much. I went to London and ate like a pig (I couldn't let expensive food go to waste!) and gained 2 lbs. Then I went to Chicago and have been kind of off track. Well I managed to lose half a pound anyways, so that is putting me back in the right frame of mind. I've got my Jamba Juice here and already worked out this morning. 

I used to have a partner and she dropped it, so thqat makes it harder too. 

Thanks for the support!
Hillz


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update & keep on going no matter what!  It's easy to give up, and twice as hard to stay on track, but so worth it in the end!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 20, 2008)

Hilly you have totally inspired me... this is the second (maybe third) time ive read every single post in this thread and i think im gonna give WW a go.  My bfs mother has lent me her books (eat wisely and shopping guide.. along with the points finder card thingy)

Im allowed upto 20 points per day and ive been reading the books abit... im actually really excited to start it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im gonna start it tomorrow (its late here like almost 11PM so tomorrow is the best option)

it sounds sooo easy and i think this would be something i'll be good at sticking at, rather than fad diets which piss me off.

anyway Hilly congrats and thanks for creating this thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you really have inspired me


----------



## Hilly (Apr 6, 2008)

Hooray! I lost 2 more lbs! Running is doing it I think!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 6, 2008)

congrats hilly


----------



## Hilly (Apr 6, 2008)

Another thing...I have been beef free for over 4 months! I have had no probs. I eat boca burgers and soy meat wanna be products. Now I am giving up pork as well


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 6, 2008)

Great job Hilly!!!  I could never give up my beef...props to you!!!  Where do you run?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 6, 2008)

haha it wasn't too bad giving it up. When I was a kid, my mom and I did it for like 2 years. 

I am lame and run on a treadmill at the ymca. not so beautiful scenery!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 6, 2008)

I wish I could give up MEAT! I love chicken too much. I crave my protein.

However, I did give up soda pop in 8th grade. I'm not a sophomore in college so...pretty proud of that. Not one sip!

Thanks for this thread - it's really encouraging! I think I might have to try Weight Watchers as I'd like to lose 20lbs as my problems aren't with the hardcore exercising (I usually go to the gym for 2hr/4x-5x week)


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2008)

Congrats girlie!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 19, 2008)

hey gals

ok last week, of course I didn't write here- so you know it means I gained lol. I gained 2. But I think it's cuz i didnt potty before hand lol. Well, I lost 3 today!!! Woo! So it puts me at a -1 total loss for the past 2 weeks, but that's ok. A loss is a loss


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 20, 2008)

Yay for you!!  A loss is a loss, keep it going, girl!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 20, 2008)

You're right...a loss is a loss!  Keep it up


----------



## Brittni (Apr 20, 2008)

hells yeah a loss is a loss. i always think of my weight number as being 'the most ill ever weigh again' when you know you're on the right track. i'm almost done with my second WW, yet to weigh, but pretty happy about it. you go girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are gonna look stellar for your wedding


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats to you. You're learning behavior modivication. That's awaome.
Set yourself short term goals & you get a prize. DO NOT use food as a prize.
Get a manicure, a pair of shoes, 1 makeup product.
If you can't afford do go out & get prizes. Do it yourself. Give yourself a mani & pedi. Stay in side 1 night & give yourself a day of beauty. (a nice hot bath w/ candles & oils, give youself a facial; steam up some camomile tea & steam you face with it, give yourself a mani & pedi).

Also, you may want to take pics of yourself 1x a month to see your progress. You may not lose weight on the scale but you may be losing lots of inches.

Hope this helps & keeps you on track w/ giving youself rewards.
Good luck & keep it up. You're doing awsome!!!


----------



## Hilly (May 3, 2008)

Holy shiz! After 10 months of being on WW (Yes...10!) I finally got to 25 lbs! I am at 25.5 and and so happy!!! Yipeee!!!! I even got a magnet and charm for my keyring.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 3, 2008)

Yayy!!!  Great job Hilly!!  It doesn't matter how long it takes, as long as you do it!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (May 6, 2008)

Wow that's great!!!! Congrats


----------



## Evey (May 6, 2008)

WAY TO GO HILL! My happy ass needs to get going. I have 40 pounds to lose!!!


----------



## Hilly (May 10, 2008)

wooot! Down 26!! I was expecting a gain too hehe.
In 20 lbs I will be at my ultimate goal and will become a life member!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 10, 2008)

Wow!!  Way to go!  20 pounds will be here before you know it!!


----------



## Hilly (May 31, 2008)

Ok back in action...

So i had 2 weeks in a row with a gain, but fortunately- I am back at a loss. Woot!

So I need to re-think this. I have about 90 days to lose 10 lbs. My plan of action is to track my freakin points. It's not rocket science. I am going to do this and be a skinny bitch on my wedding day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am switching to the E tools. I hope this helps me boost it all up!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 31, 2008)

Good for you!  10 pounds in 90 days is something you can most definitely do!  Keep track of the points, and you will get there!


----------



## Evey (Jun 2, 2008)

^ I agree...if I can do 8 pounds in a week you can do 10 lbs in 90 days...=) GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 2, 2008)

Switch up your exercise and 10 pounds in 90 days will be very doable even though it's the last 10.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 7, 2008)

down .8

Woot


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Evey (Jun 10, 2008)

WAY TO GO! IDAHO!!! lol Feels great don't it?!


----------



## rbella (Jun 13, 2008)

Woo Hoo Hilly!!!!!!!!!  I'm on WW also, and it can be tough sometimes!!  I'm so proud of you!!!  You just motivated me and I'm not going to eat a snack tonight!!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 14, 2008)

woot...down another one pound!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 14, 2008)

Doing great girlie!!!  Keep it up!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 25, 2008)

I just joined Weight Watchers this evening so I am going to use this thread as a source of support.  I have quite a bit to lose but I am hoping that I really stick to it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will keep you all updated!!  Has anyone had good success with the core plan?  I think for now I am going to stick with flex plan.


----------



## Evey (Jun 26, 2008)

Gooooooooooooo Hill! Joo Can Do Eht!!! Lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 26, 2008)

Keep it up, girl!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations!  You will be over your goal if you keep the program up.  It seems to me like weight watchers is the most successful weight loss program of any, lots of my friends have had good results with it.  I guess because it allows you eat almost anything, just in moderation while teaching other good habits and yummy dishes.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok I am back! After 3 weeks of being out of town on my meeting days (and pure debauchery, junk food, birthday cake, fried oreos, smores, more booze, and shots of other booze) I have finally returned to my weigh ins! I was thinking it was going ot be like a 3 lb gain...nope!! It was only a .4! and I didnt even potty before hand!! So maybe I woulda broke even LOL. 

I am on a friendly wager with my friend- to see who can lose the most weight loss percentage in the next 5 weeks. The loser pays for the winner to have a SPA day!!! I am going to win this because a.)i am too poor to pay for someone's spa day lol b.) comeon sexy swimsuit for my Costa Rica honeymoon c.)I want to finally get into the mid 160s. 

ok woot!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah!!!  I'm rooting for you to win!  Great incentives & you can totally DOO DIS!!!  Costa Rica....just wow!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey everyone! I've been doing WW since June 1st and I've lost about 8lbs so far. I've got a lot of weight to lose, but when I saw this thread I just had to post!

Good luck to everyone whose losing!! 

<33


----------



## Evey (Jul 14, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOO way to go hill! isn't it great when you eat crap and you expect to gain like 20 pounds and you don't gain any at all!? LOL


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 14, 2008)

That's great to hear that you only had a little gain. Good luck on your wager.... I know you can do!


----------



## macaholic13 (Jul 14, 2008)

You are doing an AMAZING job!!!  I have a wedding next year and reading this post has got me thinking that I should join Weight Watchers..  Good Luck on your goal


----------



## Hilly (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok...after a long hiatus, I am back to my WW. 

I am focused and ready to go!
Last weight in, I was 172. I gained some weight from the wedding and stuff, so I am re-starting at 173. 

Blah..my weight on the net.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 11, 2008)

Good for you for restarting!  You can totally do this


----------



## nunu (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't give up girlie!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 19, 2008)

Woot, glad to be back on track. Lost 1.2!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 19, 2008)

Keep it up girlie!!


----------



## kariii (Oct 19, 2008)

this is so great to find, I've been on WW since august 07 and wish I found this back then. I've been on and off, on and off but in the period of a year and some odd months I went from 213.4 lbs and now maintaining around 162 lbs so a little over 50 lbs. I'm not very motivated and it's been so hard to do, I've been thinking about nutri system? anyone try that? I did the math and I spend just about as much (around 300$) for grocery shopping a month while I was on WW, food is just so expensive when you try to eat healthy and lately I've been going out and I spend anywhere from 15$to20$ a day and that's almost like 600$ a month.. and it's going to my hips


----------



## Hilly (Nov 15, 2008)

down 2.2 more!

170.2


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow!  Great loss!  Keep it up!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 27, 2008)

I ran my first 5k this morning!! I did it in 35 minutes. Couldnt believe it was under an hour lol


----------



## jdechant (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow..congrats Hilly!! Good job on 5K. Now you'll be ready for 10K. Its funny cause I trained for a 5 k run for a couple of months this spring (never had ran like that in my whole life) anyways..when It came to game time..my friend (who was also a first time runner training) told me we should just go for the 10 k cause if we could do 5 k we could do 10 k....GAWDDD..i don't know how I did it, but I did and it FELT GREAT!!! So hopefully looking forward to getting my butt back in gear to train for the run next spring...the next step up is 21K and I KNOW that I can't do that, considering that I've stopped my training, but I will definitely go for the 10k again and try to beat my score from last year. GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 29, 2008)

lost .6.
I blame my period tho because I ran 7.5 miles this week lol. A loss is a loss. 

I am signed up to run another 5k next weekend. I must be on drugs haha


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes...blame your period.  With all that running, I'm sure you will lose double next week.  Great job on the 5k's too


----------



## Hilly (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Monica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If not, then I will cry a river (hopefully that'll make me lose weigh then LOL)


----------



## Hilly (Dec 7, 2008)

YO! Saturday, I ran my second 5k. I made it barely under 35 mins. It was so sad...we ran through a neighborhood severely hit by Ike. 
I felt great. I ran about 8 miles last week, followed my points...only to have an effing gain! WTH!

Bark. But my size 10 jeans that didnt fit well before fit fine. Still scale...go down!!!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

Well done Hilly!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 7, 2008)

Great job Hilly!  Maybe since you are adding all this running to your routine, you are gaining muscle mass right now.  Stick with it....the loss has to be coming!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 8, 2008)

Also when you work out more or do something different, your muscles tend to store a little bit of water but once you do it a few more times it'll go away.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow..havent posted in a while- but im still doin my thang.

167 baby!!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 8, 2009)

lost .5

I was robbed! I shoulda gone potty beforehand LOL

I weighed myself this morning and it was like 164 so hopefully that will be the number next week lol.


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 8, 2009)

go Hilly!! You can doooo it!! Thanks for sharing your WW journey!

Have you ever tried a hula hoop for exercise? Apparently it uberly helps abs, I'm hoping to get one!

I still have to lose my 10% and choose my ultimate goal.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 8, 2009)

Great job Hilly!!!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 8, 2009)

I am a horrible hula hooper lol. But I have been doing the Pilates Reformer and holy cow- it kicks my ass!!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 8, 2009)

yay for Hilly! You are a great source for motivation.


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 8, 2009)

pilates reformer--thats that machine/contraption for pilates, right? Good to hear, I just need to friggin get off my butt and get to doing some yoga or pilates!


----------



## kariii (Feb 8, 2009)

wow! I'm so inspired. Once I pay off my car accident debt, I will definitely do WW again. Thank you, hilly!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 13, 2009)

lost 1.4!

Seriously- I think it's because I am no longer on the pill and I dont eat meat. It's been a good year so far!


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 13, 2009)

woo go Hilly!!

How do you find the no meat thing? I've found that cutting soda (even diet ones) helps. I don't know if its the carbonation or whatnot but I find it so much better.

Ive thought of doing no meat but worry about missing nutrients. And I think I'd miss chicken breasts.

But you should share!!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 14, 2009)

I only eat fish. I eat beans and crap like that LOL

it's working tho!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 14, 2009)

I give you major props!  I'm so looking forward to my lobster & fillet mignon (sp?) dinner tomorrow night.  No meat would never work for me.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 14, 2009)

girl come on over and we will eat sushi!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 14, 2009)

Ha ha...I just had some for dinner tonight.  I'm not hardcore though.  I only eat the California Rolls & Shrimp Crunch Rolls..nothing raw.  I'm a pussy


----------



## nunu (Feb 14, 2009)

Hilly, congrats! You go girl!!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 5, 2009)

skipped 2 weigh ins, but today I weighed in and down 31.4!

A lot of my clothes are too big which is a good thing! Man this has been a long ass journey. My overall goal is -46. Hopefully by the end of the year


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 9, 2009)

what an awseome thread! i am re-joining ww (its sad but it seems that people going are ones who have gone, lost in the past and regained, i know i have..)
ww always worked for me but for whatever reason i just stop going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and gain it back. but i really need to lose weight and rather start now so i can slim down a little for summer.. (i have a vacation planned!)


----------



## Hilly (Mar 9, 2009)

I always feel guilty if i skip lol. I've been doing this since July 2007. I should be at goal by now but im taking my sweet time.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 9, 2009)

Yay Hilly!  DH and I have been been on it.  I am lifetime and DH lost 60lbs last year.  He still has another 50 or so that he wants to lose.  I stopped going in, and should have kept up with it because I hear the program has changed again.  I should really just pay the $17 and go see what it's all about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have gained ten pounds over the last few months and want to drop those again!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 14, 2009)

Woot! Down another 1.2!

Only 13.8 lbs to go til goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 14, 2009)

Wooot Wooot!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 14, 2009)

Yay congrats girl!

I've had a gym membership for almost a year now. And have only started actively going recently. This is really inpiring. I wanna lose 20lbs!

Thanks for sharing your journey


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 15, 2009)

Yay Hilly!!!  You inspired me to go to a meeting this week.  I hadn't been since December


----------



## Hilly (Mar 15, 2009)

Great Leenybeeny!!!! That is wonderful! Was it good?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

Good job Hilly!! My mom is a WW perm member...she swears by it and has kept her weight off for over 4 years now


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 16, 2009)

How much does it cost to join weight watchers? Is it where you buy their food?
I think I need to join. I just started running 3x a week around a high school track. But I need to get my eating better.
Like, right now.. I am cooking biscuits & gravy!!!!! UGH!!!! But, to my defense.. I purposely bought them because they keep me full all day until dinner 
I like this thread!


----------



## hrdruian (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn hill$ dolla bill$- you is a hot biatch!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Great Leenybeeny!!!! That is wonderful! Was it good?_

 
It was so motivating!  I have been tracking since then.. and even though last night was BAD with pub food.. I still took away my flex points, so I just have to be a good girl for the rest of the week.  It is also making me get out and move my butt!  I have been walking the dog twice a day now instead of once.. and we're both better for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, also I learned about the Momentum program which is new for me, and though it's not much different to what I am doing before, I am trying to eat a lot less processed foods (that is hard since I don't cook and usually grab the most convenient things to eat).

How has your week been?


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SolarWhite* 

 
_How much does it cost to join weight watchers? Is it where you buy their food?
I think I need to join. I just started running 3x a week around a high school track. But I need to get my eating better.
Like, right now.. I am cooking biscuits & gravy!!!!! UGH!!!! But, to my defense.. I purposely bought them because they keep me full all day until dinner 
I like this thread!_

 
Here in Canada it is $17 a week, not sure how much it is elsewhere.  You don't have to buy their food.  The very simplified version is that you are allowed a certain amount of points per day.  Every food has a point value.  So you just count your points.  However, I have 18 points, doesn't mean I can go and eat an 18 point meal at McDonalds and not eat anything else for the day... because there are certain other guidelines, such as you need to have 5 servings of fruits and veggies, 2 servings of milk.. etc.  As long as you have those things fulfilled, and stay within your points, you can eat whatever you want.  

Also, that running you are doing it great.  It can work two ways.  With working out, you can eat the points you earn from running, or you can *not* eat them and lose weight faster.  

It really is a wonderful program and I recommend it to anyone.  The biggest reason I am such a huge advocate is because it's NOT a diet.  It just changes the way you eat.  Which means that once you have lost all the weight, you don't go back to a totally different way of eating and gain it all back, which is what happens with diets.

Ohay, I am done rambling.  Hubby told me the other day that I should work for WW.. I love talking about it


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 18, 2009)

What is the Momentum program?


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_What is the Momentum program?_

 
It is a cross between their two old programs.  The points program which basically let you eat whatever you want as long as you stayed in your points.. but they found people were saving their points to eat very unhealthy foods.  The other was the core program where you could eat as much of certain "core" foods from a list as you wanted.. and with that, they found that people were eating wayyyy too much.

So the Momentum program is a mix of the two.  You have a certain amount of points to use, but you have to have a certain amount of core type foods.. then with the rest of your points you can do whatever.  I am always able to have dessert at the end of the night, like a pudding or a couple cookies and a glass of milk.. or a handful of chips if I have a salty craving.  I don't feel like I am denying myself anything.

Also, another great thing is that you have additional points over your daily points that you can use at your discretion during the week.  You can use some every day, or hold off on using them all up on the weekend (which is what I do).


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 24, 2009)

I love weight watchers, its so easy. My mom got me hooked, she lost alot of weight while on it. After time you begin to remember what foods are how many points. I did it my first year in college and lost about 40 pounds in 9 months (of course i was 19 then) and toned up. Now at 24, its harder to lose the weight but with weight watchers it still comes off easily if you can just say no half way through a meal.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey girlies, any tips on some low point snacky food.  And I mean stuff that takes a long time to eat.  I Have a bad habit of reaching for chips any time I sit to watch a show, movie or read a book.  I switched to popcorn, but am getting sick of it.  I am a picker and love to pick at whatever I am eating... so if you have any ideas, please let me know.. preferably on the salty side


----------



## Hilly (Apr 5, 2009)

cheese stiicks..the ww ones or frigo!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_cheese stiicks..the ww ones or frigo!!_

 
I have never seen these!  Where do you get them?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 5, 2009)

They have them in the cheese dept..the WW come in like a cream color and blue package


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 5, 2009)

hmmm for a bit salty, how about making some fat free onion dip mix, and dip veggies in it. filling, low points!


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am thinking about joining WW so i can lose weight for 24th birthday in october, i just want to feel lighter and better. i am looking into this, right now that have a deal of 20 weeks for 199.00 in my town. i think i am going to do this i just have to find the money hopeful i will have it by next month.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kenna23* 

 
_I am thinking about joining WW so i can lose weight for 24th birthday in october, i just want to feel lighter and better. i am looking into this, right now that have a deal of 20 weeks for 199.00 in my town. i think i am going to do this i just have to find the money hopeful i will have it by next month._

 
Good luck!!


----------



## nicemeka (Oct 2, 2009)

I know I've been off and on about my weight. I sooo what to lose this 64lbs. So, I planned to go to the WW meeting this Saturday and get motivated. I told my girlfriends I dont want to be fat another summer. So, who is with me??


----------



## Shenanigans (Oct 2, 2009)

I recently joined WW Online (the weekly meeting didn't fit into my schedule, although I think the thought of someone weighing me in would be a better motivator!)  I have lost 5 lbs. in 3 weeks... but I'm not doing a very good job of tracking my points, and I haven't been working out.  I did get very sick for almost 2 weeks of that and am feeling much better now, but I shouldn't use that as an excuse either.  Back to the gym this week!!


----------



## SuSana (Oct 2, 2009)

It works!  I've lost 57 pounds so far


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 24, 2009)

I would love to bump this thread and get it going again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been doing Weight Watchers for 12 weeks now and I have lost 23 lbs.  I am really enjoying it this time around and love my meeting leader.  

Is anyone else doing weight watchers currently?  Any great low point food items that you have to share?


----------



## SuSana (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_*Is anyone else doing weight watchers currently?*  Any great low point food items that you have to share?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me, me, me! -63 so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The foods I ALWAYS have are: sandwich thins, Fiber One cereal, fruits & vegetables of course, Laughing Cow cheese, greek yogurt, mini bags of popcorn, ummm that's all I can think of right now.  I'll post as I remember


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Me, me, me! -63 so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The foods I ALWAYS have are: sandwich thins, Fiber One cereal, fruits & vegetables of course, Laughing Cow cheese, greek yogurt, mini bags of popcorn, ummm that's all I can think of right now.  I'll post as I remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
63 is so awesome!  You are my WW buddy for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is greek yogurt?  I also love the sandwich thins!


----------



## PinkBasset (Oct 26, 2009)

I've lost now 88 pounds and I feel great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I lost 68 all alone and then joined the WW and lost 20 lbs more. I still have a long way to go, but what I am most proud of, is that I have kept the weight off! I haven't gained weight in so many years and that way I have proved to myself this was a lifechange. I truly have learned to live and eat healthy.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_I've lost now 88 pounds and I feel great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I lost 68 all alone and then joined the WW and lost 20 lbs more. I still have a long way to go, but what I am most proud of, is that I have kept the weight off! I haven't gained weight in so many years and that way I have proved to myself this was a lifechange. I truly have learned to live and eat healthy._

 
Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What an accomplishment that is!  You must be so proud of yourself.  

It really is a life change and it feels really good to know that you are doing something really good and healthy for yourself and your body.


----------



## PinkBasset (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What an accomplishment that is!  You must be so proud of yourself.  

It really is a life change and it feels really good to know that you are doing something really good and healthy for yourself and your body._

 
Thank you! You're also doing great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have always been very big, since a little kid, so I don't really know how it feels to be a normal weight person. I'm waiting for it - so exciting! I'm also starting to see my bonestructure, it's so weird to look at your body changing so much. I have couple of friends I hadn't seen for awhile and when we met they didn't recognize me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about you Coachkitten, are you close to your goal?


----------



## SuSana (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_I've lost now 88 pounds and I feel great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow!  Congratulations!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_Thank you! You're also doing great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I have always been very big, since a little kid, so I don't really know how it feels to be a normal weight person. I'm waiting for it - so exciting! *I'm also starting to see my bonestructure, it's so weird to look at your body changing so much. I have couple of friends I hadn't seen for awhile and when we met they didn't recognize me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah me too.  Ever since I was 5 I think is when it started.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_Thank you! You're also doing great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have always been very big, since a little kid, so I don't really know how it feels to be a normal weight person. I'm waiting for it - so exciting! I'm also starting to see my bonestructure, it's so weird to look at your body changing so much. I have couple of friends I hadn't seen for awhile and when we met they didn't recognize me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about you Coachkitten, are you close to your goal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is amazing to see how your body changes with weight loss.  I went to a store today to try on some winter clothes and I need to realize that as the weight comes off that I am no longer the same sizes that I was.  It is a cool feeling but strange at the same time.

I actually I have only lost about 1/4th of what I want to lose.  It seems like so much but I think as long as I take it one weigh in at a time I know I can do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad that this thread is here for us all to talk about our journey though weight loss.


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 27, 2009)

do you guys all go in to the meetings, do it online, or just take the principles and do it on your own??

I had started (a year ago or so) in the meetings, then in Spring I stopped, thinking I could do it all on my own. Nope, gained it all back. *sigh* 

I'm thinking I'm going to rejoin, I think the weekly weighins helped keep me more accountable. It just boggles my mind, so expensive....


----------



## SuSana (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_do you guys all go in to the meetings, do it online, or just take the principles and do it on your own??

I had started (a year ago or so) in the meetings, then in Spring I stopped, thinking I could do it all on my own. Nope, gained it all back. *sigh* 

I'm thinking I'm going to rejoin, I think the weekly weighins helped keep me more accountable. It just boggles my mind, so expensive...._

 
I go to the meetings.  I really love my leader, and I like to hear the info she gives each week.  In 41 weeks of being on WW, I've only ever missed 2 meetings.  When I started this time (I did it once before and stopped going) I told myself that I wouldn't miss a meeting no matter what.  I missed one because I was on vacation and the other one because I was really sick and didn't want to get anyone sick, but I did go and weigh in though!  

I don't know how much it is in Canada but here I get the monthly pass for $40, so it's really not that expensive I don't think.  With the monthly pass you can go to as many meetings as you want and you get the e-tools which I love!


----------



## PinkBasset (Oct 28, 2009)

I go to the meetings weekly, but sometimes I only go to weigh myself. Sometimes I feel I don't learn much new from the meetings, atleast what we talk about here is so basic stuff I've known for a long time. I think many of us have the knowledge but what is lacking many times is the motivation and getting used to the lifechange.

Losing weight is pretty lonely in the end. Even though there is the group with WW and I have my mother and my aunt in WW with me, I've noticed that it all comes down to you. Like I said, I'm not afraid putting this weight back on, I know it wont happen the way I've eaten now almost five years, but I think it's crucial for us to get to talk about our journey. So I agree, I'm glad we have this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SuSana congratulations to you too, good job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gigglegirl, I agree it's expensive to go to WW, but if it helps you to lose weight it's really worth it. No money is more important than our health. I know it is possible to lose it by yourself but I still wanted to join the WW. Part because I want to be there for my mom and my aunt, part because I have such a huge amount of weight to get rid of so it helps to be part of a group atleast for some time. Good luck to you whatever you decide!


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks girls! i think ill rejoin. if you renew your membership (last time i did in feb) it was 130 for 10 weeks--so 13/week. i need to get back on track, and work on building willpower.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Hey girlies, any tips on some low point snacky food.  And I mean stuff that takes a long time to eat.  I Have a bad habit of reaching for chips any time I sit to watch a show, movie or read a book.  I switched to popcorn, but am getting sick of it.  I am a picker and love to pick at whatever I am eating... so if you have any ideas, please let me know.. preferably on the salty side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've been eating Laughing Cow cheese wedges and Triscuits. The cheese is 35 calories a wedge and the Triscuits are 15 crackers for like 120 calories for a little over 150 calorie snack. The cheese is soft so having to spread it on the crackers slows me down a lot. I eat them one at a time instead of spreading the cheese on all of them and eating. It's a great snack.


----------



## SuSana (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_*I think many of us have the knowledge but what is lacking many times is the motivation and getting used to the life change.*

*Losing weight is pretty lonely in the end.* Even though there is the group with WW and I have my mother and my aunt in WW with me, I've noticed that* it all comes down to you.* Like I said, I'm not afraid putting this weight back on, I know it wont happen the way I've eaten now almost five years, but I think* it's crucial for us to get to talk about our journey.* So I agree, I'm glad we have this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SuSana congratulations to you too, good job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gigglegirl, I agree it's expensive to go to WW, *but if it helps you to lose weight it's really worth it. No money is more important than our health. *I know it is possible to lose it by yourself but I still wanted to join the WW. Part because I want to be there for my mom and my aunt, part because I have such a huge amount of weight to get rid of so it helps to be part of a group atleast for some time. Good luck to you whatever you decide! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agree, agree, agree!  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_thanks girls! i think ill rejoin. if you renew your membership (last time i did in feb) it was 130 for 10 weeks--so 13/week. i need to get back on track, and work on building willpower._


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 11, 2009)

I`m very intrigued by this diet, but I recently gave up meet and I have no idea how to keep a regime on vegetarian diet. Would it fit with WW?. Still struggling with baby weight and being 30 doesn`t help. i want to loose 6 more pounds before my birthday dec19 but I don`t know how to do it vegetarian way I always used low carb diets too loose weight


----------



## TeresitaMC (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Hey girlies, any tips on some low point snacky food.  And I mean stuff that takes a long time to eat.  I Have a bad habit of reaching for chips any time I sit to watch a show, movie or read a book.  I switched to popcorn, but am getting sick of it.  I am a picker and love to pick at whatever I am eating... so if you have any ideas, please let me know.. preferably on the salty side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How about pretzel sticks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They may also require you to drink some additional water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## TeresitaMC (Nov 12, 2009)

You all are such an inspiration! Even though I think of it and act on it daily, this thread has motivated me to actually keep track like I used to. I have done WW 2 or 3 times and always had success. I gained a lot of weight after I started living with my bf. So for the past 8 months I have been doing the points system again. I am using a mix of my old points info and someone else's more updated version. I really want to do the momentum plan though! It will either have to be a gift or have to wait til I can afford it. I used my points system since March and have lost 25.6 lbs! (Mind you, for 4 or 5 months I was at a major standstill) That's the only part that sucks lol. I was losing weight even when I had buttercream brownies to finish off every night (left over from my bday that we forgot to put out) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all about portion. I only had a small 2" square (smaller than it sounds) based on the nutrition info. I'm going to track my points again starting tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today I know I didn't go over though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 2, 2010)

I just wanted to give this thread a bump... I am on my second week of Weight Watchers and have lost 5.4 pounds so far!  I am definately feeling a difference in the way my clothes fit, and I am feeling so motivated.  I know this thread is kind of old, but would love to hear of any of you that are doing WW currently


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 2, 2010)

go Audrey!!

I'm planning on rejoining, i have no willpower and need to get back on track.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_go Audrey!!

I'm planning on rejoining, i have no willpower and need to get back on track._

 
OMG!  Girl, WHERE have you been!?!?!  I was just thinking about you the other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Rejoin, and be my WW buddy!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats Audrey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been doing weight watchers since August 7th and I am down 46 lbs!  I love WW and I would love if we could get this thread going again.  It is good to have support of people who are doing the same program.

Hi Hannah!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope that all is going well with you.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Congrats Audrey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been doing weight watchers since August 7th and I am down 46 lbs!  I love WW and I would love if we could get this thread going again.  It is good to have support of people who are doing the same program.

Hi Hannah!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope that all is going well with you._

 

Wow!!!  You are doing awesome!  I looked at your last post on this thread and you've lost double that ++!  Congrats to you!  I love inspiring posts.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Congrats Audrey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been doing weight watchers since August 7th and I am down 46 lbs!  I love WW and I would love if we could get this thread going again.  It is good to have support of people who are doing the same program.

Hi Hannah!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope that all is going well with you._

 
I was wondering if you were still following the program, Katie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congratulations on your weight loss!  I'd like to lose about 40 more pounds.  I'd love to get this thread moving again as well.  So far, things are going well...  Only two weeks in, but feeling very optimistic.  I am having a hard time this week with activity points though.  I have been sick, and coughing like crazy, and anytime my heartrate climbs, I start hacking and can't stop.  Hopefully it will go away soon.  I can't stand it.  I have the motivation finally, but now this stupid cough is hindering me.  Blah.  Anyway, what can we do to get the thread moving?


----------



## SuSana (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been on WW for a little over a year and have lost 92 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






If you guys want to get this thread going again, I'd love to participate!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I've been on WW for a little over a year and have lost 92 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If you guys want to get this thread going again, I'd love to participate!_

 





 Susan you are doing so awesome!!

Audrey I hope that you start feeling better soon.  Maybe just do an easy walk until you feel better.

What types of exercise does everyone do?  I have been running a lot but I need to switch it up a bit. I am the type with exercise and food that once I find something I like I usually just stick with it and don't vary much.  Creature of habit I guess.


----------



## SuSana (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_





 Susan you are doing so awesome!!


What types of exercise does everyone do?_

 

Thanks Katie!  You're doing great too!

I don't like to exercise so I do what I can tolerate which is walking outside, the treadmill & the elliptical.  

Also about 1-2x a week my "personal trainer" (my BIL) & I go to the gym to do weights.  He always changes up what he has me do so I never know what's about to happen.  It could be weight machines, free weights, medicine ball, anything they have there.  He becomes Mr. Army and is ruthless.  I appreciate him for it though


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 3, 2010)

I wish I had someone like your BIL or a trainer that could just beat me up at the gym.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I for sure need to start lifting weights and do more strength training.  I want to lose weight but also have some tone to my body.


----------



## SuSana (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I wish I had someone like your BIL or a trainer that could just beat me up at the gym. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I for sure need to start lifting weights and do more strength training. I want to lose weight but also have some tone to my body._

 
Why don't you get a few personal training sessions?  I'm sure that after a few you'll be able to do the work out on your own.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 3, 2010)

I recently got the Jillian Michaels 30 Days shred DVD and a set of 3 pound weights.  OMG it is killer!  I did it for two days, and had to take a break.  I could hardly walk.  But for 20 minutes of intense workout, it's 3 activity points.  I also just got a Wii fit, and have been enjoying that.

I had such a big loss during week one, but I am anticipating a very small one this week.  I am counting points and doing well there, but my scale at home isn't moving.  My clothes are getting looser though.  I am having a hard time actually eating all of my points though.  Can  not eating all of them cause me to NOT lose weight?  I get 23 points per day, and my average intake is about 21 points.  I try to be so careful counting in the morning to make sure I have enough for the entire day, but then I end up with a bunch left over  at the end of the day...  Any advise?

What is everyone's favorite low point snacks?  I need a little variety there.


----------



## SuSana (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I had such a big loss during week one, but I am anticipating a very small one this week. I am counting points and doing well there, but my scale at home isn't moving. My clothes are getting looser though. I am having a hard time actually eating all of my points though. *Can not eating all of them cause me to NOT lose weight?* I get 23 points per day, and my average intake is about 21 points. I try to be so careful counting in the morning to make sure I have enough for the entire day, but then I end up with a bunch left over at the end of the day... Any advise?_

 
Yes.  The number of points you get are the minimum you should be eating every day.  Try to spread them out more throughout the day, if not just eat something that will use up your points before you go to bed.


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 3, 2010)

amazing weight loss ladies, Susana-92, Katie-46, so awesome!!!

I recently got a hula hoop---the adult ones are so big compared to what you use as a kid. its funny, you can use it for such a short time and your abs feel it! Even read a warning for a max of 20 mins*.*

I definitely need exercises to keep me interested....there's only so much treadmill i can take!

Ive been uber busy with work, work, work. its getting old! i need to stop working all night and weekend, argh, and refocus back on me! Ive not bought makeup lately either, can't wait to check out some new items, i still have a gift card from Christmas so I'm thinking of a new funky blush. 

I know you were away for a while Audrey, good to see you back!

and katie, your 5k run you did just a bit ago, is inspiring!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 3, 2010)

Audrey like Susan said you do need to eat all of your points.  I find that when I eat my all of my daily points and some of my extra weeklies that I lose more weight that when I don't.

Hannah if you are interested I did the couch to 5k plan which made training for the 5k really doable.  

Cool Running :: The Couch-to-5K Running Plan


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Audrey like Susan said you do need to eat all of your points.  I find that when I eat my all of my daily points and some of my extra weeklies that I lose more weight that when I don't.

Hannah if you are interested I did the couch to 5k plan which made training for the 5k really doable.  

Cool Running :: The Couch-to-5K Running Plan_

 
Wow, eat more, lose more?  Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to start planning my menus I think.  I am so paranoid about running out of points that I am too careful, and end up with a boatload at the end of the day.

I  have been reading  up on that running program, and as soon as my stupid cough I gone, I am starting it!  Katie, were you a runner before, or did you just start with that program?  Did you buy anything special in order to participate? (i.e. heart rate monitor, etc.)


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Wow, eat more, lose more?  Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to start planning my menus I think.  I am so paranoid about running out of points that I am too careful, and end up with a boatload at the end of the day.

I  have been reading  up on that running program, and as soon as my stupid cough I gone, I am starting it!  Katie, were you a runner before, or did you just start with that program?  Did you buy anything special in order to participate? (i.e. heart rate monitor, etc.)_

 
I was most definitely NOT a runner when I started. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At first it was even hard for me to run for 30 seconds but I stuck with it and it really paid off.

I didn't buy anything special at first but I just bought a heart rate monitor a few weeks ago and I am really liking it.  A lot of people on the WW boards like the Polar F6 Heart Rate Monitor so that is what I bought and it is pink.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It gives me a better idea of how many calories I am buring so I can accurately track my activity points.

Audrey are you on the WW boards?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I was most definitely NOT a runner when I started. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At first it was even hard for me to run for 30 seconds but I stuck with it and it really paid off.

I didn't buy anything special at first but I just bought a heart rate monitor a few weeks ago and I am really liking it.  A lot of people on the WW boards like the Polar F6 Heart Rate Monitor so that is what I bought and it is pink.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It gives me a better idea of how many calories I am buring so I can accurately track my activity points.

Audrey are you on the WW boards?_

 
I saw the pink HRM and I was planning on getting one.  I am glad to hear that you like yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I saw it on amazon, but if you don't mind me asking, where did you buy yours?

I am SO not a runner, but it is always something I wanted to do. My DH enjoys running, and it is something I would love to be able to do with him.  As silly as it sounds, I want to do it on my own, and not have him coach me.  I want to know, for myself, that I did it.  I think the couch to 5k will be perfect for me.  Yes, I am on the WW board.  Just reading for the most part right now, and hope to be posting sooner than later.  I have the same user name as here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What's your username there?


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 4, 2010)

My user name on the board is kec612.  I don't really post either.

I bought my HRM here:
Polar F6 Pink Coral Heart Rate Monitor Ladies Watch F6PNK-F

There was also a coupon code for $10 off your order which is: jomawc10

So it was a pretty good deal because everywhere else I have seen it was over $100.

I think it is good to start doing it on your own.  You can go as slow or as fast as you want.


----------



## SuSana (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_amazing weight loss ladies, Susana-92, Katie-46, so awesome!!!

I recently got a hula hoop---the adult ones are so big compared to what you use as a kid. its funny, you can use it for such a short time and your abs feel it! Even read a warning for a max of 20 mins*.*_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A hula hoop sounds like fun!  I think I'm going to try to find one.  One thing I would love to have for some reason is a trampoline.  I don't think it's much exercise but it looks really fun


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 4, 2010)

^Jumping on a trampoline is harder than it looks and it's actually good exercise if you keep moving.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2010)

I weighed in today and lost 1.2 lbs!  I so anxious to get to the 50 lbs lost mark.  Only 2.8 lbs to go!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I weighed in today and lost 1.2 lbs!  I so anxious to get to the 50 lbs lost mark.  Only 2.8 lbs to go!_

 
WTG Katie!  I had a 1.4 pound gain this week.  I am not letting it get to me though... I have been sick, and my activity level has been zero for the last week.  My leader said that after such a big loss last week (5.4 pounds), it is not unusual for a gain.  And now that I know I *must* eat all of my points to lose, I am hoping next weigh in will be a good one


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_WTG Katie!  I had a 1.4 pound gain this week.  I am not letting it get to me though... I have been sick, and my activity level has been zero for the last week.  My leader said that after such a big loss last week (5.4 pounds), it is not unusual for a gain.  And now that I know I *must* eat all of my points to lose, I am hoping next weigh in will be a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You will do great next week.  I have had a few weeks where I have gained and then had pretty good losses the next week and vice versa.

Are you feeling better Audrey?  Did you start the C25K yet?


----------



## SuSana (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_WTG Katie!  I had a 1.4 pound gain this week.  *I am not letting it get to me though*... I have been sick, and my activity level has been zero for the last week.  My leader said that after such a big loss last week (5.4 pounds), it is not unusual for a gain.  And now that I know I *must* eat all of my points to lose, I am hoping next weigh in will be a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's the best thing to do.  

Since the beginning of the year I've had a weird pattern going on, gain one week, lose the next.  Every single week.  It's not because I've been going over points or anything, it's just the way it is right now.  I'm not letting it get to me but it's kind of annoying now!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_You will do great next week.  I have had a few weeks where I have gained and then had pretty good losses the next week and vice versa.

Are you feeling better Audrey?  Did you start the C25K yet?_

 
Yes, thankfully, my cough is nearly gone and I am sleeping much better at night.  I plan to give myself one more day, and when the boys go back to school on Monday, I am hoping to start the C25K.  I am so anxious to start.  My BFF just completed her first triathalon, and I am hoping by the time it comes back around next year, I am doing it right beside her


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Yes, thankfully, my cough is nearly gone and I am sleeping much better at night.  I plan to give myself one more day, and when the boys go back to school on Monday, I am hoping to start the C25K.  I am so anxious to start.  *My BFF just completed her first triathalon, and I am hoping by the time it comes back around next year, I am doing it right beside her *




_

 
I am sure that you could!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It would be so much fun for you to do that together!!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola! Katie- that is so fantabulous about being at almost 50!!!!!!!! Major props to you!!

I am 14 away from goal. I am ready to be there ya know? I kinda stopped writing in this thread because after starting in July 2007 until about August 2008, I lost about 30. I never quit in fear of gaining it back so i basically played around and kept losing and gaining the same five lbs. Since I woke up and was like shit hillz- get back on track- ive been doing well. I am at 32 down now. i would love to be at the goal around my bday which is June. The 2010 challenge is what revived me.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2010)

Good for you Hilly for getting back on track!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have really enjoyed the 10 week challenge and I can't believe that there are only a few more weeks to go.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 7, 2010)

I know!! I am sad to see it go!


----------



## SuSana (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I am 14 away from goal. I am ready to be there ya know? I kinda stopped writing in this thread because after starting in July 2007 until about August 2008, I lost about 30.* I never quit in fear of gaining it back so i basically played around and kept losing and gaining the same five lbs.* Since I woke up and was like shit hillz- get back on track- ive been doing well. I am at 32 down now. i would love to be at the goal around my bday which is June. The 2010 challenge is what revived me._

 
That right there is awesome because you didn't give up.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, so this is my 3rd week on the program.  The first few days, I found myself hungry often because my body was getting used to WAY less food.  Week 2 was great.  Not hungry much at all outside of meal/snack time.  Stayed within my points and was satisfied.  This week, I am seriously starving.  My stomach is growling almost constantly.  I am eating all of my points (not going over), but I am really struggling to get to the next meal/snack time without being super hungry inbetween.  Does anyone have periods like this where you feel like you haven't eaten in days?  How do you deal?


----------



## SuSana (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ok, so this is my 3rd week on the program. The first few days, I found myself hungry often because my body was getting used to WAY less food. Week 2 was great. Not hungry much at all outside of meal/snack time. Stayed within my points and was satisfied. This week, I am seriously starving. My stomach is growling almost constantly. I am eating all of my points (not going over), but I am really struggling to get to the next meal/snack time without being super hungry inbetween. *Does anyone have periods like this where you feel like you haven't eaten in days?* How do you deal?_

 
Sometimes, but not that often.  I just eat something.  Your daily points are your minimum.  If you're hungry then it's worth going into your weekly points.  Have you been working out?  You might want to eat more if you have been.  Or try more filling foods?


----------



## Hilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I like to buy those veggie steamers and just pop em in the microwave and then drink a lot of water. It will fill you and no points!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 9, 2010)

I love veggies so I will definately look into those veggie steamers!  I had to dip into my weekly points early in the week because my sister got married on Friday, and I ate way too much.  I think I have 24 weekly points remaining.  I had a gain last week of 1.4 pounds, and I am scared to go over daily points because I don't want to gain again this week.  AF is due on Monday, so I am sure that has something to do with it too...  My activity levels have been on the low end this week too... I hope to get some good cardio in before my weighin on Friday...  I think I am going to go through the filling foods and post a list on the fridge so I know what to go for first...  I am already planning an after dinner snack of fat free popcorn with white cheddar flavoring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One other issue... I am meeting my daily requirements as far as liquids, dairy, veggies, etc. but having trouble with the oils.  Any suggestions on how to get them in?


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I love veggies so I will definately look into those veggie steamers!  I had to dip into my weekly points early in the week because my sister got married on Friday, and I ate way too much.  I think I have 24 weekly points remaining.  I had a gain last week of 1.4 pounds, and I am scared to go over daily points because I don't want to gain again this week.  AF is due on Monday, so I am sure that has something to do with it too...  My activity levels have been on the low end this week too... I hope to get some good cardio in before my weighin on Friday...  I think I am going to go through the filling foods and post a list on the fridge so I know what to go for first...  I am already planning an after dinner snack of fat free popcorn with white cheddar flavoring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One other issue... I am meeting my daily requirements as far as liquids, dairy, veggies, etc. but having trouble with the oils.  Any suggestions on how to get them in?_

 
Try breakfast and snacks with higher fiber. That seems to keep me satiated longer.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ok, so this is my 3rd week on the program.  The first few days, I found myself hungry often because my body was getting used to WAY less food.  Week 2 was great.  Not hungry much at all outside of meal/snack time.  Stayed within my points and was satisfied.  This week, I am seriously starving.  My stomach is growling almost constantly.  I am eating all of my points (not going over), but I am really struggling to get to the next meal/snack time without being super hungry inbetween.  Does anyone have periods like this where you feel like you haven't eaten in days?  How do you deal?_

 
I have weeks like this and I notice that it happens around my time of the month.  Something that has really helped me is chewing gum and drinking extra water.  Or maybe have a low point treat like popcorn, carrots, cucumbers, etc.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I love veggies so I will definately look into those veggie steamers!  I had to dip into my weekly points early in the week because my sister got married on Friday, and I ate way too much.  I think I have 24 weekly points remaining.  I had a gain last week of 1.4 pounds, and I am scared to go over daily points because I don't want to gain again this week.  AF is due on Monday, so I am sure that has something to do with it too...  My activity levels have been on the low end this week too... I hope to get some good cardio in before my weighin on Friday...  I think I am going to go through the filling foods and post a list on the fridge so I know what to go for first...  I am already planning an after dinner snack of fat free popcorn with white cheddar flavoring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One other issue... I am meeting my daily requirements as far as liquids, dairy, veggies, etc. but having trouble with the oils.  Any suggestions on how to get them in?_

 
A great way to get oil in is to mix it in with your popcorn, add it to a piece of toast, or just add a bit to whatever meal you are eating.  

Another rave for the veggie steamers!  I love love love those!  I also really like the Just for One veggie trays.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 11, 2010)

So I was browsing the frozen food aisle today, and came across new Healthy Choice Cafe Steamers.  They have a bunch of different varieties, and on the back of each, it give the breakdown on how much of the recommended daily values are found in the meal, the WW points, etc.  Pretty informative.  Anyway, I got General Tso's Spicy Asian Chicken (only 6 points and it was alot of food!) and it was SO good.  I am definately going to stock up on these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just wanted to share incase anyone is getting tired of the Smart Ones variety.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 12, 2010)

I had my weigh in this morning, and after a 1.4 pound gain last week, I had a 3.6 pound loss.  I am SO SO excited.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am down 7.6 pounds total in 3 weeks, and hoping to meet my 5% goal (9 pounds) next week


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 12, 2010)

congrats Audrey!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_So I was browsing the frozen food aisle today, and came across new Healthy Choice Cafe Steamers.  They have a bunch of different varieties, and on the back of each, it give the breakdown on how much of the recommended daily values are found in the meal, the WW points, etc.  Pretty informative.  Anyway, I got General Tso's Spicy Asian Chicken (only 6 points and it was alot of food!) and it was SO good.  I am definately going to stock up on these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just wanted to share incase anyone is getting tired of the Smart Ones variety. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lean Cuisine's are good too & they also give the WW point breakdown on them as well.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I had my weigh in this morning, and after a 1.4 pound gain last week, I had a 3.6 pound loss.  I am SO SO excited.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am down 7.6 pounds total in 3 weeks, and hoping to meet my 5% goal (9 pounds) next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Audrey that is awesome!  Congrats!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  I bet that you will make your 5% next week with no problems!

I had my weigh-in today and I lost 3.4 lbs and now I am down 50.6 lbs total!  I got my little 50 lb token for my key chain.  I am so super excited!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never thought that I would lose 50 lbs.  It just shows that if you stick with something that the results will come.


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 12, 2010)

yay Katie!!!

happy friday girls, you are uber inspirational!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks girls!  Katie that is so awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How far are you from your goal?

I am looking for some more variety in my excersize routine.  What do you all do to burn those calories (outside of joining a gym)?

I have the wii fit with a step, and the Jillian Michael's 30 days shred.  Been doing lots of walking and want to start the couch to 5k program.  May be TMI, but I have a very painful plantars wart that came out of nowhere, and it hurts so bad that I am limping... I did a treatment on it, and hopefully it will be gone soon so I can get moving.  It's killing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am thinking about  getting a bike and riding around my neighborhood and local trails.  Does anyone use the wii and have any fitness games they like?


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Thanks girls!  Katie that is so awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How far are you from your goal?

I am looking for some more variety in my excersize routine.  What do you all do to burn those calories (outside of joining a gym)?

I have the wii fit with a step, and the Jillian Michael's 30 days shred.  Been doing lots of walking and want to start the couch to 5k program.  May be TMI, but I have a very painful plantars wart that came out of nowhere, and it hurts so bad that I am limping... I did a treatment on it, and hopefully it will be gone soon so I can get moving.  It's killing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am thinking about  getting a bike and riding around my neighborhood and local trails.  Does anyone use the wii and have any fitness games they like?_

 
I have never had a plantars wart before.  Is it on your foot?  That does sound terrible painful.  

I do a lot of running but I also really like going for bike rides, doing the Biggest Loser DVD on Wii, and I also really love workout videos.  I like step areobics, the Leslie Sansone walking DVDs (for those days I want to be active but not too active), & Jillian Michael's DVDs.  

I have been really wanting to buy those Kettlebell weights but I am not sure what types of exercises to do with them.  

I have about 55-ish more pounds that I want to lose before I reach my goal weight.  It just amazes me how badly out of shape and overweight I let myself get.  It is just years and years of not caring for myself.  I still have so long to go but I feel really confident that I will get there.  Plus I really want to go into my 30s being healthy and happy with my body inside and out.

Audrey how much are you looking to lose?

Hi Hannah!  I miss you and I hope that all is well!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have never had a plantars wart before.  Is it on your foot?  That does sound terrible painful.  

I do a lot of running but I also really like going for bike rides, doing the Biggest Loser DVD on Wii, and I also really love workout videos.  I like step areobics, the Leslie Sansone walking DVDs (for those days I want to be active but not too active), & Jillian Michael's DVDs.  

I have been really wanting to buy those Kettlebell weights but I am not sure what types of exercises to do with them.  

I have about 55-ish more pounds that I want to lose before I reach my goal weight.  It just amazes me how badly out of shape and overweight I let myself get.  It is just years and years of not caring for myself.  I still have so long to go but I feel really confident that I will get there.  Plus I really want to go into my 30s being healthy and happy with my body inside and out.

Audrey how much are you looking to lose?

Hi Hannah!  I miss you and I hope that all is well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Katie, yes, a Plantar's Wart is on your foot.  They are usually on the bottom of the foot, but mine is on the side of my heel, so everytime I walk, my heel rubs against the side of my shoe, and annoys it.  I have been tip-toeing for a few days now to avoid putting pressure on my foot, and my calf is starting to hurt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait til its gone!

My BFF has been raving about Gold's Gym Cardio Workout for Wii, but I can't seem to find it in stores anywhere.  I think I am going to have to order it online.  I have been wondering about those Kettlebell weights too.  They are on sale at Target through tomorrow, and I think they come with a DVD.  The smallest weight (7lbs.) is on sale for $19.99 I think and they go up in price from there. I am thinking about picking a set up.

I have about 35-40 pounds left that I want to loose.  My goal is to be the weight that I was when I got married 9 years ago, as that was where I am most comfortable, and it's right in the middle of my recommended weight for my height.  Since I had my boys, their needs always came first, and I didn't pay much attention to myself.  My 30th birthday is in July, and like you, I am determined not to enter that decade of my life overweight and unhealthy.  My boys are getting more active and involved in sports and outdoor activities, and I want to be right there, keeping up with them, not lagging behind gasping for air. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have needed to lose weight for about 8 years (since I gained 60 pounds with my 1st pregnancy, and never lost most of it), and I have never really wanted it, and been determined enough until now.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats girls!!!!!!! Katie- you are my 50lb motivation. FO SHO!!!! 

I lost .8 this week. I am ok with that because anytime it's not a gain or a 0, I am happy as a pig in .....


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 15, 2010)

I was wanting to see if any of you have ever tried a Zumba class?  I noticed one in my area this Wednesday and I really want to try it but I want to hear what people think of it first.  TIA!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 15, 2010)

^I'm not in weight watchers or anything but I go to zumba class sometimes and it's a fun workout, good for beginners. Anyone used to working out really intensely will probably not be too winded but it's fun and good for a light workout. It's not high impact and you don't have to be really coordinated to do well.


----------



## PinkBasset (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad to see you all doing so well! My weight loss is soooo slow. But I'm exited because I've lost 97 lbs now so it's only 3 away from 100lbs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





How other people are reacting to your weight loss? I just saw few of my ex-classmates and they didn't recognize me anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then again there are people that act they don't notice anything. Sometimes when I feel nothing has changed I look at my old pictures and see the huge difference. Now there is some inspiration to continue!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey WW lovas- here is a recipe for a delish smoothie for 3 points. This sucker is HUGE.

1 cup of Almond Milk (1 pt)
1 cup of strawberries (1 pt)
1 container of WW berries yogurt (1 pt). 

You get 2 milk products and a fruit serving. Win win!


----------



## SuSana (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_How other people are reacting to your weight loss? I just saw few of my ex-classmates and they didn't recognize me anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then again there are people that act they don't notice anything.* Sometimes when I feel nothing has changed I look at my old pictures and see the huge difference. Now there is some inspiration to continue!*



_

 
That is how I am, I've lost 95 lbs. and I *know* there is a big difference but when I see myself I still feel like I look the same.  If I go and compare pics from before and now then I can see it.  

One day my mind will catch up with my body


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_Glad to see you all doing so well! My weight loss is soooo slow. But I'm exited because I've lost 97 lbs now so it's only 3 away from 100lbs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





How other people are reacting to your weight loss? I just saw few of my ex-classmates and they didn't recognize me anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then again there are people that act they don't notice anything. Sometimes when I feel nothing has changed I look at my old pictures and see the huge difference. Now there is some inspiration to continue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have had a lot of people comment on the 50 lbs I have lost and frankly I don't really see what they do.  I mean I _know_ what the scale says and that I have gone down in sizes but I still feel that I look the same as I did 50 lbs ago.  It makes me sad because I hope that when I lose the next 50 lbs that I don't still feel this way.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Hey WW lovas- here is a recipe for a delish smoothie for 3 points. This sucker is HUGE.

1 cup of Almond Milk (1 pt)
1 cup of strawberries (1 pt)
1 container of WW berries yogurt (1 pt). 

You get 2 milk products and a fruit serving. Win win!_

 
Yummy!  That sounds great!  I have really been loving the WW berries & cream yogurt so I am sure I will love this!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_That is how I am, I've lost 95 lbs. and I *know* there is a big difference but when I see myself I still feel like I look the same.  If I go and compare pics from before and now then I can see it.  

*One day my mind will catch up with my body*



_

 
I hope that this happens for me too!


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Hey everyone, 

So I just started WW. It is amazing how distorted my portions were!! One bowl of cereal to me was actually like 2 and a half. Yipes!

Has anyone done WW on here? 
Any stories? Successess?
Tips?

Thanks!!!
Hill$_

 
lots and lots of water


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 19, 2010)

How is everyone doing this week?  

I weighed in today and lost 2 lbs!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am pretty excited to have two big losses in a row.

Can't wait to hear how everyone else did!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 21, 2010)

Had my weighin on Friday and am down 0.4 pounds.  But, a loss is a loss, no matter how small.  I'm gonna keep on pluggin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This week marks 4 weeks on the program, 8 pounds lost, and 1 pants size.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Had my weighin on Friday and am down 0.4 pounds.  But, a loss is a loss, no matter how small.  I'm gonna keep on pluggin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This week marks 4 weeks on the program, 8 pounds lost, and 1 pants size. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome Audrey!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 26, 2010)

I weighed in today and lost another 2 pounds this week.  I made my 5% goal, and have lost 10 pounds so far.  I am fitting into clothes that I haven't fit into for years, and I am SO SO excited.  My new ipod came in the mail today, and I can't wait to start using that.  

I am so dumb, and couldn't figure out how to change my weight loss goal on e-tools, and I accidently deleted my weight loss history in the tracker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It said that I could reenter the weights, but I can't figure out how... it won't let me go back on the calender to enter them.  I am so bummed.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I weighed in today and lost another 2 pounds this week.  I made my 5% goal, and have lost 10 pounds so far.  I am fitting into clothes that I haven't fit into for years, and I am SO SO excited.  My new ipod came in the mail today, and I can't wait to start using that.  

I am so dumb, and couldn't figure out how to change my weight loss goal on e-tools, and I accidently deleted my weight loss history in the tracker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It said that I could reenter the weights, but I can't figure out how... it won't let me go back on the calender to enter them.  I am so bummed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats Audrey!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if WW customer service could reset your weight loss history?  What kind of Ipod did you get?

I weighed in today and lost 1.8 lbs.  I am pretty excited!!


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Apr 5, 2010)

ahh i've been doing weight watchers since 7th grade (gained all my weight back junior year and some!)..i'm now out of highschool and only about 5 pounds more than my lowest weight in 7th grade when i started weight watchers! it's been a lonnggg, tough weight loss of ups and downs, but it's so worth it in the end. i only lost .2 this week, but to ANYONE who gets discouraged..never give up. <3 good luck to everyone!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 19, 2010)

How are all of my fellow WW-ers doing?  

I am still doing well and keeping my weight loss consistant.  I am down 59.4 now.  I am so close to 60 lbs and hopefully I will be there this next weigh-in.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 20, 2010)

You guys are so motivating & inspiring!! I won't be joining WW since it's pricey for a poor student who is also a MACaholic! hehes. but i have a gym membership which i should totally utilize more! thanks you everyone! & all the best!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 20, 2010)

I am embarassed to say that I have hit a snag.  Now, I have not gained anything, and have probably lost a few pounds since my last weigh in, but have't been to a meeting or weighin for 3 weeks.  My boys were off school for spring break and then we went away last weekend, so I didn't make it.  The scale isn't moving much, but it isn't going UP so that's a good thing.  I am feeling kind of discouraged, but don't want to give up.  Hoping for some motivation on Friday at my meeting!


----------



## SuSana (Apr 21, 2010)

As of last night I'm down 100.6!

I'm happy because I've had a really rough & stressful month.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_As of last night I'm down 100.6!

I'm happy because I've had a really rough & stressful month.




_

 





  That is SO SO awesome!  Congratulations!!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have had a lot of people comment on the 50 lbs I have lost and frankly I don't really see what they do.  I mean I know what the scale says and that I have gone down in sizes but I still feel that I look the same as I did 50 lbs ago.  It makes me sad because I hope that when I lose the next 50 lbs that I don't still feel this way._

 
I'm not on WW, but I just wanted to comment on this. Full figure photos (Body for Life-style) are the antidote to that feeling. Once a week or month or whenever you feel like it. I know it's not fun to take the first picture when you don't look like you want to, but comparing it to the next one will be fun.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I am embarassed to say that I have hit a snag.  Now, I have not gained anything, and have probably lost a few pounds since my last weigh in, but have't been to a meeting or weighin for 3 weeks.  My boys were off school for spring break and then we went away last weekend, so I didn't make it.  The scale isn't moving much, but it isn't going UP so that's a good thing.  I am feeling kind of discouraged, but don't want to give up.  Hoping for some motivation on Friday at my meeting!_

 
Glad to hear that you are not giving up.  I am sure it is hard to stick with everything with the boys being off from school.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_As of last night I'm down 100.6!

I'm happy because I've had a really rough & stressful month.




_

 
That is so awesome Susan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I'm not on WW, but I just wanted to comment on this. Full figure photos (Body for Life-style) are the antidote to that feeling. Once a week or month or whenever you feel like it. I know it's not fun to take the first picture when you don't look like you want to, but comparing it to the next one will be fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is a great idea!  I am going to start taking pictures after my weigh-in this week.  

I did Zumba today and it was in a dance studio with mirrors all over.  I felt like I looked so overweight and gross.  It was super discouraging.  I am not giving up because I have come so far but it just shows me that I still have so far to go.  I just wish that weight loss was easier.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I did Zumba today and it was in a dance studio with mirrors all over. I felt like I looked so overweight and gross. It was super discouraging. I am not giving up because I have come so far but it just shows me that I still have so far to go. I just wish that weight loss was easier._

 
Was it fun though?  I've been wanting to try it.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Was it fun though?  I've been wanting to try it._

 
It was really fun!  I loved the music and you really get a good full body work out.  I am really glad that I tried it and I am going to go back next week.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 24, 2010)

I had my first weigh in yesterday in 3 weeks, and am down 5 more pounds, for 20 pounds total, 15 of which I have lost on WW.  So excited!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats Audrey that is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was down 1 lb this week so now I am down 60.4 lbs total.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Congrats Audrey that is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was down 1 lb this week so now I am down 60.4 lbs total._

 
60.4?!?!?  Didn't you just hit 50? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lookout girl, you are on fire!  That is so awesome!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 1, 2010)

Down another 1.2 pounds this week.  I am only 0.8 pound from my 10% goal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am hoping to make that this week.


----------



## coachkitten (May 1, 2010)

Awesome Audrey!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bet that you will hit your 10% this week for sure. 

I lost 2.6 lbs this week and I am now down 63 lbs total.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 2, 2010)

^^ WOW!  2.6!  What's your secret?


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_^^ WOW!  2.6!  What's your secret?_

 
In all honesty I think that it is the exercise.  I run 4 times per week anywhere from 2.5-4.5 miles, I do a 30 day shred level 2x a week, and I do a few of the walk at home DVDs with my mom 2-3 times a week.  I average around 25 activity points a week.  

I eat all of my points and I eat all of my extra weekly points but I really think that the exercise is the key.


----------



## Camnagem (May 3, 2010)

I just read this entire thread and it was so inspiring!

I've been contemplating WW for some time now and I just haven't ever found the courage to do it.  For some reason even thinking about going to a meeting freaks me out and is totally embarrassing...not sure why.  Anyway, all of you have inspired me to talk to my hubby about it in the morning and see what he thinks.

Thanks for sharing your stories here, it may have been the final push I needed to get off my butt and do something.


----------



## SuSana (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_I just read this entire thread and it was so inspiring!

I've been contemplating WW for some time now and I just haven't ever found the courage to do it. *For some reason even thinking about going to a meeting freaks me out and is totally embarrassing...not sure why*. Anyway, all of you have inspired me to talk to my hubby about it in the morning and see what he thinks.

Thanks for sharing your stories here, it may have been the final push I needed to get off my butt and do something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I thought in the begininning too, but it's not what I thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They don't put you on the spot and don't have to talk if you don't want to. I honestly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my leader, she is the best! Without her I'm not sure if I would have kept going to the meetings for this long.


----------



## coachkitten (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_I just read this entire thread and it was so inspiring!

I've been contemplating WW for some time now and I just haven't ever found the courage to do it.  For some reason even thinking about going to a meeting freaks me out and is totally embarrassing...not sure why.  Anyway, all of you have inspired me to talk to my hubby about it in the morning and see what he thinks.

Thanks for sharing your stories here, it may have been the final push I needed to get off my butt and do something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really think that you will love it.  The meetings are great and I was a bit worried at first as well.  I only talk when I want to and I never feel put on the spot.  

Keep us posted on how it goes!  I know that you can do it!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 3, 2010)

Don't be nervous about it, everyone there is there for the same reason and is or was where you are now.


----------



## coachkitten (May 8, 2010)

I gained 1 lbs this week.  Not happy about it but what can I do!?!  I followed the plan exactly and I guess my body just wasn't having it.  

How did everyone else do this week?


----------



## SuSana (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I gained 1 lbs this week. Not happy about it but what can I do!?! I followed the plan exactly and I guess my body just wasn't having it. 

How did everyone else do this week? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's happened to me before too.  I remember the first time, I almost cried.  But now I've learned that it happens sometimes so I don't let it bother me.  You're doing great Katie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I lost 2.8 this week


----------



## coachkitten (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_That's happened to me before too.  I remember the first time, I almost cried.  But now I've learned that it happens sometimes so I don't let it bother me.  You're doing great Katie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I lost 2.8 this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Susan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And congrats on your loss!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 9, 2010)

I was down .8 this week, which was all I need to make my 10% goal.  I got my keyring, and am so excited.


----------



## coachkitten (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I was down .8 this week, which was all I need to make my 10% goal.  I got my keyring, and am so excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Congrats Audrey!


----------



## nunu (May 13, 2010)

Girls, you are a real inspiration, thank you! Keep up the amazing work.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 14, 2010)

I had my weighin today and wasn't expecting much, but I stepped on the scale and am down another 2.2 pounds.  I was so excited I almost started jumping up and down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have set another 10% goal - a 10% loss of my weight last week (which was my 1st 10% goal), and then once I hit that point, I will set my final goal.


----------



## coachkitten (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I had my weighin today and wasn't expecting much, but I stepped on the scale and am down another 2.2 pounds.  I was so excited I almost started jumping up and down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have set another 10% goal - a 10% loss of my weight last week (which was my 1st 10% goal), and then once I hit that point, I will set my final goal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome Audrey!  Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After my gain last week I didn't really know what to expect this week but I lost 4.2 lbs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was way more than I expected and I am now down 66.2 lbs.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Awesome Audrey!  Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After my gain last week I didn't really know what to expect this week but I lost 4.2 lbs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was way more than I expected and I am now down 66.2 lbs._

 
Katie, that is so so awesome!  I am so proud of you!  Keep goin' girl!!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (May 14, 2010)

I joined Weight Watchers two days ago while I was in the hospital!  I will keep you guys updated!


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I had my weighin today and wasn't expecting much, but I stepped on the scale and am down another 2.2 pounds. I was so excited I almost started jumping up and down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have set another 10% goal - a 10% loss of my weight last week (which was my 1st 10% goal), and then once I hit that point, I will set my final goal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Awesome Audrey! Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After my gain last week I didn't really know what to expect this week but I lost 4.2 lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was way more than I expected and I am now down 66.2 lbs._

 
Congrats girls!!!! You rock!


----------



## coachkitten (May 22, 2010)

I gained .8 lbs this week.  I am just all over the place lately.  Really big losses and then some gains.  I just don't get what it going on with my body.  Part of me just wants to give up but I know that I have come so far and that there will be times like this in my weight loss journey.  I am just really frustrated!


----------



## Camnagem (May 22, 2010)

Hang in there Katie you're doing great!!!

Sometimes hormonal fun for women really messes with what the scale tells you, just try to remember to look at the overall journey instead of the week to week ups and downs.

You really are doing GREAT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up not joining WW, but the hubby and I started a new eating/exercise plan by Richard Simmons (he cracks me up).  I've lost 9 pounds so far and the hubby's lost 11, we're getting somewhere!


----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Hang in there Katie you're doing great!!!

Sometimes hormonal fun for women really messes with what the scale tells you, just try to remember to look at the overall journey instead of the week to week ups and downs.

You really are doing GREAT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up not joining WW, but the hubby and I started a new eating/exercise plan by Richard Simmons (he cracks me up).  I've lost 9 pounds so far and the hubby's lost 11, we're getting somewhere! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is the Richard Simmons eating plan on line?  Do you also do his exercise DVDs?  It sounds like it gives good results.


----------



## Camnagem (May 23, 2010)

I have a bunch of his dvd's from a while back, but I just got a new set from QVC.  It came with a new "sweatin" dvd, a toning dvd, motivational dvd, stretchy bands for the toning dvd and the food mover with info booklets.  He suggests alternating a cardio dvd with the toning one and that's what I've been doing.

The food mover thing is awesome!  It's a system where you follow a calorie plan (based on your weight) and you keep track of what you've eaten every day as you eat it.  Really helpful for me too on the drink more water side of things.

Here's the link if you're interested:
Richard Simmons "Sweatin' for Life" S/3 DVDs & Food Mover - QVC.com


----------



## Courtney <3 (Mar 1, 2011)

just bumping the thread.
  	i joined WW online just a few mins ago!
  	super excited
  	i weigh 176 and plan on being back down to about 130-140 ish by september.
  	i know its going to be hard but im gonna do it!!


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi everyone ! I joined weightwatchers 8 weeks ago and so far have lost 22lbs  Im so happy !!! This past week i got my 10% too so my keychain is very proud of me too. Congrats to everyone who has started their weightloss journey too x


----------



## Courtney <3 (Mar 5, 2011)

ive lost two pounds in a week!!!
  	it may not seem like alot but it is to me 
  	*happy dance*


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 8, 2011)

2lbs is a brilliant achievement ! Well done x


Courtney <3 said:


> ive lost two pounds in a week!!!
> it may not seem like alot but it is to me
> *happy dance*


----------

